# Bicycle & Motorcycle TREASURE TROVE of information - 1900 to 1912!!!!!



## Gary Mc (Nov 25, 2012)

Thought I'd go ahead & share this, it is just way too neat to keep to myself.  If you want to know about bicycles or motorcycles from 1900 to 1912 you need to read/research *"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"*. It is a weekly periodical that has amazing data from this period specific to these great bikes we love and it is online at:

http://archive.org/search.php?query=Bicycling world and motorcycle review AND mediatype:texts

These periodicals are unbelievable, amazing, and searchable.  ENJOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Nov 25, 2012)

*Thanks*

for sharing!


----------



## jkent (Nov 25, 2012)

Gary,  Very cool stuff. I could spend hours just reading! Keep it coming


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2012)

Very cool! Great info.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks Gary! Great info!!


----------



## chitown (Nov 26, 2012)

*Fantastic Find!*

Thank you Gary for this wonderful link. Now if I can just come up with a way to add a few more hours in the day to give me time to read all this stuff. I think I may just print out the PDF's and read them the way they were meant to be read... on paper. There is way too much info to waste behind a computer screen when they have the files to download and print (not for resale or profit) for personal use. This will make for some good winter reading in the recliner. The search function is a great feature and will be used a bunch as well.

Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 26, 2012)

Very cool stuff - thanks a lot for sharing this link.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 26, 2012)

Well my day is shot!


----------



## chitown (Dec 2, 2012)

*Some early Schwinn ads*

Here is an early one from 1911







And There is a 1914 bundle of mags in that link that I got these Excelsior ads from


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought I had seen them all until the  c u r v i l i n e a r  truss showed up!  

The De Luxe Auto Bike   "a rationally designed bicycle, not a freak"  - Great defensive marketing!


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 2, 2012)

THANK YOU ... Gary Mc ... for that link ... AND to chitown for the follow-thru !!!

...........  patric cafaro


----------



## chitown (Dec 2, 2012)

1914 Dayton ad:


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 2, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> THANK YOU ... Gary Mc ... for that link ... AND to chitown for the follow-thru !!!
> 
> ...........  patric cafaro
> 
> View attachment 75489




Patric, No problem on the link & the pic had me rolling on the floor laughing hysterically!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you, I needed a laugh tonight.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 3, 2012)

http://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n1019/mode/2up       all kinds of great ads.thanks gary.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2012)

hoofhearted said:


> THANK YOU ... Gary Mc ... for that link ... AND to chitown for the follow-thru !!!
> 
> ...........  patric cafaro
> 
> View attachment 75489




...LOL!!!! this is FUNNY!!!


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 3, 2012)

*here's one for patric*

http://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n267/mode/2up/search/flying+merkel   here's a great review.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 3, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> http://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n267/mode/2up/search/flying+merkel   here's a great review.




Love that 1914 Merkel, it's a short wheelbase ala the Miami Bulldog of Patric's with the curved in seat post.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 3, 2012)

so the motobike,motorbike style frame w/toolbox tank was introduced maybe early 1914? http://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n209/mode/2up http://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n155/mode/2up http://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n289/mode/2up


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 3, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> so the motobike,motorbike style frame w/toolbox tank was introduced maybe early 1914? http://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n209/mode/2up http://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n155/mode/2up http://archive.org/stream/bicyclingworldmo00leag#page/n289/mode/2up




And who knew Pope created a Racycle lookalike, 1914!!!!!!! 80-tooth chainring!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 3, 2012)

*Early bicycle history from the "bicycle's" perspective...... 1910*

Interesting article for deep thinkers, from the bikes perspective.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 3, 2012)

*Spring 1910 cover*

Here's another cool cover.....

Notice how much more prominent "Motorcycle Review" is on the cover, times were changing rapidly as outlined in the previous post.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 8, 2013)

Bumping this back up for newer members who do not know about this great treasure trove of bicycle info.........  

Days & days of great reading and research materials. If you want to know about bicycles or motorcycles from 1900 to 1912 you need to read/research *"The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review"*. It is a weekly periodical that has amazing data from this period specific to these great bikes we love and it is online at:

http://archive.org/search.php?query=Bicycling world and motorcycle review AND mediatype:texts

These periodicals are unbelievable, amazing, and searchable.  ENJOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool-thx!
Maybe we'll find our "mystery bike" in there...need to bump that thread again.
Darcie


----------



## sqrly (Sep 8, 2013)

The first one I opened up and a few pages in, there are random news bits.  This is kinda funny.



> *Poor China*
> It will surprise most member of the trade to learn that China is being made use of as a dumping ground for the surplus stock of Americas high bicycles!  The item comes from Shanghai, and has the authority of Bicycling News, which proceeds to preach a homily on the evil to foisting obsolete patterns on the unsuspecting and defenseless Chinese.  It is not stated whether these high bicycles are fitted with pneumatic or solid tires; it would also be interesting to know who is supplying them.




So, I guess we started sending crap to china BEFORE they started sending crap to us.  What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't mind to have a couple of those crappy obsolete "high bicycles" of the 60" variety.


----------



## sqrly (Sep 8, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> I wouldn't mind to have a couple of those crappy obsolete "high bicycles" of the 60" variety.




Me too!

That snipit adds another dimention as to why high bicycles are so rare in america.  I Always hear about the steel drives for a war.  But maybe we gave them away.


----------



## CrownKing (Sep 12, 2013)

*photo*

cool! that was my photo on eBay..I recognize the quarter! LOL!


----------



## CrownKing (Sep 12, 2013)

*frames/sprockets+*

these were contracted..wahooo


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 13, 2013)

THANK YOU, Gary Mc for posting the link to 1900-1912.  Here are a few items I pulled from the 1907 sector of the link.
The reader will have to download the third item to their pic folder to be able to read the article.  It is legible upon magnification.


.........................  patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 13, 2013)

Found a 1914 issue among the others on this link ...

..........  patric


----------



## chitown (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes, the 1914 issues are some of my favorites. There is some great coverage of the 1914 Chicago Motorcycle & Bicycle Show at the old Armory. It has summaries of what the industry was offering for the coming year. There is a list of manufacturers and what they were producing.

Thanks for the clippings!


----------



## chitown (Nov 3, 2013)

Bump for this great thread if you are into pre war stuff... Pre WWI that is.

And here's another great read from a 1900 Rice Lewis and Son catalog:

Also available as a PDF download.

https://archive.org/stream/bicycleaccess00riceuoft#page/n0/mode/1up


----------



## tailhole (Nov 3, 2013)

*Awesome!*

Thanks!  Love this stuff.


----------

